

TOR interview with Patrick Rothfuss (on The Kingkiller Chronicles) - slugmuffin
http://blog.patrickrothfuss.com/2012/05/a-different-sort-of-interview/

======
slugmuffin
Part 2 of the interview: [http://www.tor.com/blogs/2012/05/rothfuss-reread-
pat-answers...](http://www.tor.com/blogs/2012/05/rothfuss-reread-pat-answers-
the-admissions-questions)

